

Elon's goals for SpaceX - awesome - SpacemanSpiff
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOfj-k_Irpc&t=1m46s

======
erikpukinskis
Wow, he's really sleep deprived. Half of his sentences sort of drift away in
the middle. He's constantly losing his train of thought.

Sort of badass to hold a press conference with NASA on no sleep, but I don't
think it does much to bolster his company. He had a really hard time answering
those questions.

